# John Ware on the Grass Factor



## JERSEY (Sep 9, 2018)

I guess i missed this..but... this point right here.......brought me to the lawn forum. that guy Andy over there...

as good as lawn of the month...LOL 
https://youtu.be/I0DxWzqByzU?t=1578


----------

